

Show HN: omgmetoo, our startup project - a free/busy mobile friend tracker - andr
http://omgmetoo.com

======
andr
Inspired by the Internet Free/Busy protocol, we created a little tool, which
lets you signal your friends if you are free, and what you feel like doing
today. You can invite friends to what you are doing, or RSVP really easy. It
requires a Facebook account right now, but you'll be able to register without
one starting next week.

------
mootothemax
I started giving this a try, but backed out on the third permission page
(which was getting boring quickly ;) where it asked to share my email address
with you guys.

Why do you need my email address for this? It's instantly stopped me from
trying out what looks like a fun app! :)

~~~
andr
People can invite you to activities and RSVP from the app and we need to
notify you about that. We promise to never share it with anyone. But thanks
for the advice. We'll think about removing this requirement.

~~~
mootothemax
Right, but all that functionality could be implemented via Facebook. It
supports messaging - between several people at once - and you could have it
create events/activites etc automatically and in a really sexy way don't you
think? All these will generate notices from Facebook, so you'd just be
duplicating the messages ;)

~~~
andr
That's a good idea. We'll do it. Thanks!

